# Family planning to make the move- need advice



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi There,


I wonder if I could pick the brains of all you well informed people. My partner and I are planning to move over to NZ (thinking Tauranga area) in 4-5 years time. We have an 11 month old daughter and would like to of made the move in time for her to start school there.

My partner is 30 and has 10 years painting and decorating experience and has recently qualified in the area through a college, purely to show that he is certified. He is thinking of doing some specialist courses and tiling in the next 5 years to improve his skills. His other work experience includes customer service and kitchen work.

I am 24 a newly qualfied web designer with flash and dreamweaver (by the time we move I will have 4-5 years experience). I also am qualified to NVQ level 3 beauty therapy and have a pharmacy dispenser qualification and have lots of customer service experience and have worked for a collections department in a bank (eek)!.

What I am getting at, is, what are our realistic prospects of getting to New Zealand on a skilled migrant visa. I understand that the skill shortage lists are changing all the time and 4-5 years time is quite a way off but we really want to make this move.

I would only be able to work part time once there as to fit around my daughters school hours but I realise it may be the strength of my qualifications and experience at the time that secures our visa as opposed to my partner.

Any advice would be greatly received. Also I would be really happy to hear from anyone living in the Tauranga area, their experiences there, particularly those with children/grandchildren in schools there.

Thank you for reading my post and I look forward to hearing from you.

Kerri


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> I wonder if I could pick the brains of all you well informed people. My partner and I are planning to move over to NZ (thinking Tauranga area) in 4-5 years time. We have an 11 month old daughter and would like to of made the move in time for her to start school there.
> ...


Hi Kerri - welcome to the Forum.

As you say, it is your experience (and in particular Web Design) that may be your passport to NZ. Try and build up your experience while you're in the UK.

For your partner - I'd say get some more bits of paper, not for the points if you're the principal applicant (the skills shortage list doesn't seem to have too many building-type jobs in it at the moment, which surprises me), but because it will give him a better chance of a job once you get here. 

Good luck!


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Topcat,

Thanks for the advice. Do you know off of the top of your head if web design and web related jobs are related to the city centres or will I be fortunate to find these types of jobs outside of Auckland. We don't really want to live in a city if we can help it.

Kerri


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> Hi Topcat,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Do you know off of the top of your head if web design and web related jobs are related to the city centres or will I be fortunate to find these types of jobs outside of Auckland. We don't really want to live in a city if we can help it.
> 
> Kerri


Unless you are very lucky, I'm afraid it will be one of the cities - and probably either Auckland or Wellington.

But there are great places to live just outside both cities - I'd suggest you come and have a look around. In Auckland, head north or south-east, and in Wellington head to the west coast.


----------

